# Allegri al Napoli: ci siamo. Principio di accordo.



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

TMW: Massimiliano Allegri si avvicina al Napoli, a piccoli passi. C'è un principio di accordo tra le parti. Ora si attende la fumata bianca. C'è la volontà di chiudere positivamente.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Non ci sono parole.

I quattro posti sono praticamente già assegnati.


----------



## sacchino (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341412 ha scritto:


> TMW: Massimiliano Allegri si avvicina al Napoli, a piccoli passi. C'è un principio di accordo tra le parti. Ora si attende la fumata bianca. C'è la volontà di chiudere positivamente.


Per lui un bel salto..........all'indietro.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2021)

Che dire...che saremo a -10 dal 4o posto per fine ottobre penso sia il pensiero di ogni mente lucida di questo forum.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Maggio 2021)

gli altri fanno programmi, progettano pensando in grande, noi invece...padre Pioli in ogni caso.


----------



## Stex (20 Maggio 2021)

ma sarri? se ne sta in ferie un altro anno'??


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2341414 ha scritto:


> Per lui un bel salto..........all'indietro.



Più o meno, vincere uno scudetto a Napoli è come vincerlo alla Roma, ne vale tipo 10.
A mani basse, il Napoli lotterà per lo scudetto con lui in panchina e credo possa davvero riuscirci, me lo auguro almeno non vedo interisti e gobbi festeggiare. 
Speriamo ne vincano 4-5 di fila


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341413 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono parole.
> 
> I quattro posti sono praticamente già assegnati.



Sopra la Juve non arriveremo mai, non ci arriviamo quest'anno che sono scandalosi, figurarsi con Zidane in panchina.
Io direi con tutta tranquillità che difficilmente arriveremo anche in Europa League considerando Lazio e Roma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341412 ha scritto:


> TMW: Massimiliano Allegri si avvicina al Napoli, a piccoli passi. C'è un principio di accordo tra le parti. Ora si attende la fumata bianca. C'è la volontà di chiudere positivamente.



Eh ma noi un top allenatore non possiamo, vogliono mille milioni e squadre di vertice con tutti top..

Poi vedi Mourinho alla Roma e Allegri al Napoli e ti cascano gli zebedei


----------



## Milo (20 Maggio 2021)

La champions è fondamentale insieme ad almeno 3 acquisti importanti.

Altrimenti non ti smuovi dal quinto posto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2021)

Juve = Zidane?
Inter = Conte
Napoli = Allegri
Lazio = Inzaghi? 
Atalanta = Gasperini 
Roma = Mourinho

Milan = *Pinoli*


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341412 ha scritto:


> TMW: Massimiliano Allegri si avvicina al Napoli, a piccoli passi. C'è un principio di accordo tra le parti. Ora si attende la fumata bianca. C'è la volontà di chiudere positivamente.



Premesso che a me Allegri non fa impazzire. Però è un allenatore.

In tanti hanno scritto in questi giorni che il periodo di pandemia è stato ed è tuttora critico, e quindi, giustamente, i clubs hanno il braccino corto e devono risparmiare, giustificando se così si può dire, la condotta dirigenziale dell'AC Milan 1899.

Apparentemente sembra giusto.

Invece io voglio dire una cosa.

Sembra che ci dirigiamo verso una risoluzione o perlomeno una ripresa della vita (speriamo), perciò si vedrà nuovamente gente allo stadio e le cose si risistemeranno. I club più lungimiranti ed intelligenti stanno quindi preparandosi a dovere, vedi Roma, Napoli e forse anche altri. E' proprio adesso il momento di accelerare per potersi ritrovare nel gruppo di testa quando scatterà il semaforo verde.

Noi invece ci ritroveremo in fondo al gruppo, fintamente scioccati e sorpresi, gridando di aspettare perché c'abbiamo i conti a posto.

Non ci credo nemmeno se mi puntano una pistola alla tempia che i grandi signori del management queste cose non le conoscono. Abbiamo una proprietà assoldata per farci regolarmente calpestare, ecco.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Maggio 2021)

Allegri ahimè è l'uomo giusto per il Napoli.
Conte ahimè è l'uomo giusto per l'Inter.
Mourinho ahimè è l'uomo giusto per la Roma.
Gasp ahimè è l'uomo giusto per l'Atalanta.
Zidane ahimè è l'uomo giusto per la Rube.

Con questo cambiamenti direi che la squadra più vicina al prossimo scudetto, se conferma la rosa, è il Napoli (l'Inter potrebbe avere cmq problemi societari); la Rube, invece, con Zidane vincerà la CL (non dico il prossimo anno, ma la vincerà).

ADDIO MILAN (vabbè facciamo pena dal 2011-2012, non è manco una novità)


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Maggio 2021)

ma dove vogliamo andare dai! son tutte un passo avanti a noi se non di più e non veniamoci a raccontare che siamo stati in testa metà campionato e quindi siamo competitivi


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341412 ha scritto:


> TMW: Massimiliano Allegri si avvicina al Napoli, a piccoli passi. C'è un principio di accordo tra le parti. Ora si attende la fumata bianca. C'è la volontà di chiudere positivamente.



Per ora credo poco alla news ma sarebbe una mossa top. Poco da dire.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Maggio 2021)

Manca il DNA, ma la squadra è forse già la più completa del campionato. Con Allegri, sarebbero dei serissimi candidati al titolo.
Comunque ormai la differenza di mentalità non solo con inter e juve, ma anche con Napoli e Roma, è abissale.
Noi teniamo Pioli anche con la Champions, loro arrivano terzi e cacciano Gattuso per Allegri o Spalletti.


----------



## wildfrank (20 Maggio 2021)

Stex;2341425 ha scritto:


> ma sarri? se ne sta in ferie un altro anno'??



Chiamalo tonto!!! Mica aggratis....oppps! Contratto scaduto coi gobbi?


----------



## Stex (20 Maggio 2021)

wildfrank;2341464 ha scritto:


> Chiamalo tonto!!! Mica aggratis....oppps! Contratto scaduto coi gobbi?



sai che non ricordo se aveva 3 anni... anche se credo di si...
cmq ci sarebbe anche spalletti libero adesso


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341412 ha scritto:


> TMW: Massimiliano Allegri si avvicina al Napoli, a piccoli passi. C'è un principio di accordo tra le parti. Ora si attende la fumata bianca. C'è la volontà di chiudere positivamente.



Sarebbe un vero super colpaccio, beati loro.


----------



## sacchino (20 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2341426 ha scritto:


> Più o meno, vincere uno scudetto a Napoli è come vincerlo alla Roma, ne vale tipo 10.
> A mani basse, il Napoli lotterà per lo scudetto con lui in panchina e credo possa davvero riuscirci, me lo auguro almeno non vedo interisti e gobbi festeggiare.
> Speriamo ne vincano 4-5 di fila



Se lo scudetto il Napoli aspetta e spera, è più facile che lo vinciamo noi con Casticoso e LeaoNiang che il Napoli, non sono stati capaci di vincerlo nel 2018 avanti di un punto a 4 giornate dalla fine e con uno squadrone, è questione di ambiente non sanno tenere a concentrazione sull'obiettivo per una stagione intera.


----------



## sacchino (20 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2341438 ha scritto:


> Juve = Zidane?
> Inter = Conte
> Napoli = Allegri
> Lazio = Inzaghi?
> ...



Guarda che il Milan ha già preso Sarri.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2341552 ha scritto:


> Se lo scudetto il Napoli aspetta e spera, è più facile che lo vinciamo noi con Casticoso e LeaoNiang che il Napoli, non sono stati capaci di vincerlo nel 2018 avanti di un punto a 4 giornate dalla fine e con uno squadrone, è questione di ambiente non sanno tenere a concentrazione sull'obiettivo per una stagione intera.



In parte hai ragione,ma non è colpa del Napoli se Orsato indirizzo' in modo vergognoso Inter-juve 2-3 a 3 giornate dalla fine,torniamo sempre là come vedi,con quelli non c'è competizione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2341555 ha scritto:


> Guarda che il Milan ha già preso Sarri.



una tua ipotesi o hai qualche notizia confidenziale?


----------



## sacchino (20 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2341566 ha scritto:


> una tua ipotesi o hai qualche notizia confidenziale?



Sono un sensitivo.


----------



## sacchino (20 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2341563 ha scritto:


> In parte hai ragione,ma non è colpa del Napoli se Orsato indirizzo' in modo vergognoso Inter-juve 2-3 a 3 giornate dalla fine,torniamo sempre là come vedi,con quelli non c'è competizione.



Il Napoli le doveva vincere tutte perchè stava avanti di un punto, anzi aveva un calendario favorevole la Juve doveva andare anche a Roma.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Maggio 2021)

Ma non era il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2021)

quest'anno con allegri vincevano il campionato o ci andavano vicini.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2021)

Stex;2341425 ha scritto:


> ma sarri? se ne sta in ferie un altro anno'??



Sarri per me è sopravvalutato, non mi stupisco nessuna grande lo voglia francamente... se confermata questa voce resta il solo Spalletti da prendere, per me.


----------

